# Any issues or flaws with the 1.8T yet?



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

Hey guys, now that the 1.8T is almost one year old are there any issues reported yet? I know there was some recall for an O ring, but haven't heard anything else. I noticed a few posts reporting oil leaks with the 2.0T EA888 attributed to the plastic oil pan...

I am asking because I am getting ready to bite the bullet on a 2015 Golf, I am quite excited about the car and cannot think of a better alternative for $20K.


----------



## passat tsi (Jun 1, 2014)

no issues with mine since i bought the car Aug 2013 , it has 11500 miles .


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

passat tsi said:


> no issues with mine since i bought the car Aug 2013 , it has 11500 miles .


Good to hear. Subscribed.


----------



## 65Strad (Jul 4, 2011)

Bought my Passat Feb 28 and already have 16,780 miles. Absolutely flawless except for one anomaly. Once after starting my car a rhythmic surging/miss sound occurred while I was getting some paperwork together. I took a look at my dash display fully expecting to see my check engine light lit, but no such luck. Instead, the traction control light was illuminated AND the MFA/I display said "Traction Control Error".

It kind of freaked me out but I turned off the ignition, then recycled it then no problem since. I'll take it in soon to have it checked. I hope that the fault code was stored the gremlin gets eliminated.

I probably have logged more miles than most on the Gen III EA 888 1.8T and other that the above odd situation, I love this / engine. Plenty of power, especially when I run 93.

Although this is the EA888 forum thread, I have to say as an owner of 6 V.W.'s, including a 2011 GTI w/DSG (fabulous machine) that my USA Chattanooga built Passat has been the quietest, squeak and rattle free car I've ever owned. Build quality absolutely top shelf. I'm very picky, critical when it comes to these criteria, and for the life of me, I can't believe what value I have for what I paid.

I have read how the Passat was cheapened to make it marketable for Americans. If this is considered decontented and cheap because of a few hard plastic pieces, then I'm a fan. Maybe I got lucky with my car, but the last thing I would ever have expected to do would be to post how satisfied with my Passat SE w/roof, but it is what it is.

Back to the subject. Has anyone else experienced the anomaly that I mentioned above? If so please share. Thanks.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

All my grips with mine are related to the car and not the powertrain. Im at 9500 miles and enjoy it more than I thought I would've.


----------



## fenrihr (May 22, 2009)

No complaints on the engine, yet, but I only have 1500 miles.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

Figured id throw some of the stupid things ive seen working at a high volume dealer

Intake manifold runner control, injector stuck open, blown rear main seals (alot), oxygen sensors and on some 1.8 jettas lpfps. 

No coils yet!


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

donjuan1jr said:


> Figured id throw some of the stupid things ive seen working at a high volume dealer
> 
> Intake manifold runner control, injector stuck open, blown rear main seals (alot), oxygen sensors and on some 1.8 jettas lpfps.
> 
> No coils yet!


Your in the wrong forum as you have the old 1.8t 20V


----------



## 61MM_VR6 (May 22, 2014)

I can add to that. 19580 miles. My rear main had been seeping since about 4000 miles. I've had the engine stall about three random times now but no other issues. Great Engine. Love the platform. I'm getting about 37 mpg as well.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

61MM_VR6 said:


> I can add to that. 19580 miles. My rear main had been seeping since about 4000 miles. I've had the engine stall about three random times now but no other issues. Great Engine. Love the platform. I'm getting about 37 mpg as well.


If your rear main seal is leaking why not use the warranty to have it fixed?


----------



## 61MM_VR6 (May 22, 2014)

tagsvags said:


> If your rear main seal is leaking why not use the warranty to have it fixed?


Ya I really need to soon lol. I've been too lazy to call but I need to get on that.


----------



## NewfoundG60 (Mar 25, 2012)

23xxxkm on the wife's. Was her xmas gift last year and she hasn't had an issue. Love the car way more fun to drive then expected.


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

The most recent Consumer Reports says the 2014 Passat 1.8 tsi is one of the most reliable family sedans sold in America.:thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Shawn99/30V said:


> The most recent Consumer Reports says the 2014 Passat 1.8 tsi is one of the most reliable family sedans sold in America.:thumbup:


:sly: ya um waaaaaay to premature to call that.


----------



## sid_vicious (Sep 4, 2008)

Close to 10k on my 2014 Jetta, works great. Like other mentioned, engine is fantastic. I have the auto transmission (thanks to my wife) one little quibble I have is when starting from a dead stop the tranny is a little clunky, other than that it's been great.


----------



## garandman (Oct 31, 2014)

32K on mine. No issues.

Bought it used. I've had it for about 500 miles. Way fun. Pulls good for a 4-banger.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

sid_vicious said:


> Close to 10k on my 2014 Jetta, works great. Like other mentioned, engine is fantastic. I have the auto transmission (thanks to my wife) one little quibble I have is when starting from a dead stop the tranny is a little clunky, other than that it's been great.


Agreed. Feels like a dsg from a stop.


----------



## vwaudipreferred (Jul 19, 2005)

25,5xx on mine. No issues other than a lumpy idle after it gets warm, average 41mpg.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

DasCC said:


> Agreed. Feels like a dsg from a stop.


Thought they were DSG?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Dave926 said:


> Thought they were DSG?


wut?


----------



## DasClean (Mar 23, 2014)

My rear main seal has been seeping since around 5k and I'm at 30k now. I'm a vw tech and just too lazy to fix it myself. Within the next 6,000 miles I'll get around to it though....warranty! No other issues at all and very pleased with it.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

DasCC said:


> wut?


Sorry for the silly question.

Just in the market for a new car and saw one at the local dealership


----------



## tombo92 (Dec 13, 2014)

DasCC said:


> Agreed. Feels like a dsg from a stop.


That's my biggest complaint about mine, around 7k miles on the odo. Playing lightly with the pedal (like parking lot speeds) can cause weird upshifts, jolts, and shudders. 
It's also winter time up here in the Northeast and I need snow tires. There's way too much torque for the OEM all-seasons.

Another thing, which isn't really an issue or flaw, is the power. It really falls on its face after 4k rpms. It's not really the purpose of this engine, though, so I can't say it's a problem. It's meant for the econo-compacts and midsize sedans after all! This engine has a level of refinement I've never seen below $30k.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

Shawn99/30V said:


> Your in the wrong forum as you have the old 1.8t 20V


No, im in the right forum. This new engine has the same old problems. 

Couple more rear main seals the past couple weeks.


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

I believe that there were a recall on that. Did you receive the notice?


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

The transmission is a traditional auto. The clunking is because they disengage the toque converter now after you come to a stop to save a little fuel. Our Tiguan does the same thing, but you get used to it. If you let your foot off of the brake and wait a second before applying the gas, it's a bit smoother.


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

ryan mills said:


> The transmission is a traditional auto. The clunking is because they disengage the toque converter now after you come to a stop to save a little fuel. Our Tiguan does the same thing, but you get used to it. If you let your foot off of the brake and wait a second before applying the gas, it's a bit smoother.


That's what I guessed it was. I used to shift into neutral when coming to a stop at the red light, now I don't need to any more. But I also notice that the downshifting is sometimes abrupt into 2nd where as my wife's Golf is so buttery smooth and her shift programming is very responsive to the throttle input.


----------



## tombo92 (Dec 13, 2014)

I thought that bump was start-stop technology. Does our engine not have that? I don't notice it when I'm in S or tiptronic mode.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

tombo92 said:


> I thought that bump was start-stop technology. Does our engine not have that? I don't notice it when I'm in S or tiptronic mode.


 U.S. doesn't have start stop.... Yet....fortunately


----------



## ReadTheBook (Jul 15, 2003)

ryan mills said:


> The transmission is a traditional auto. The clunking is because they disengage the toque converter now after you come to a stop to save a little fuel. Our Tiguan does the same thing, but you get used to it. If you let your foot off of the brake and wait a second before applying the gas, it's a bit smoother.





Shawn99/30V said:


> That's what I guessed it was. I used to shift into neutral when coming to a stop at the red light, now I don't need to any more. But I also notice that the downshifting is sometimes abrupt into 2nd where as my wife's Golf is so buttery smooth and her shift programming is very responsive to the throttle input.





tombo92 said:


> I thought that bump was start-stop technology. Does our engine not have that? I don't notice it when I'm in S or tiptronic mode.


My wife had her 2015 Golf in for a break in oil change about 3.5 weeks ago. They did a software update for the transmission to smooth it out. May want to ask about it. It definitely makes a noticeable difference, though it's not 100% better.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

PhishinSmokinVdub said:


> My wife had her 2015 Golf in for a break in oil change about 3.5 weeks ago. They did a software update for the transmission to smooth it out. May want to ask about it. It definitely makes a noticeable difference, though it's not 100% better.


when did you take delivery of the Golf? I just picked one up a few weeks ago. It is way smoother than my Jetta or Tig.


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone with a tuned 1.8Tsi? I was wondering how the clutch was holding up.


----------



## 16vgtiguy (Aug 17, 2008)

I only have 2500 miles on my launch edition, runs great but i have noticed a weird resonating vibration at 2400 rpm's in any gear at any speed which sounds like its coming from the glove box or behind the dash on the passenger side (and before you ask, yes i removed everything from the glove box). it may be an isolated thing but just figured id see if anyone else notices this issue.


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

My car is close to 5K now and I installed the Neuspeed Power Module since 3600 miles and the engine is running great & the mileage is excellent! No problems whatsoever before and after the mod. Best mod ever had for a little money. :thumbup:


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

Shawn99/30V said:


> My car is close to 5K now and I installed the Neuspeed Power Module since 3600 miles and the engine is running great & the mileage is excellent! No problems whatsoever before and after the mod. Best mod ever had for a little money. :thumbup:


Can you give a bit more feedback on the Power Module? How does the car feel after the upgrade compared to before and is the difference that noticeable? Do you have a manual, or auto?


----------



## espo92 (Mar 20, 2012)

KARMANN_20V said:


> Can you give a bit more feedback on the Power Module? How does the car feel after the upgrade compared to before and is the difference that noticeable? Do you have a manual, or auto?


I would also like to know. Debating between this and waiting for a tune thats switchable to a stock mode (ie eurodyne for GTI)


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

I have auto. Below 1500 probably not much difference as you are just feathering the throttle. You can really feel power coming on >2500 RPM, especially @ 3000+ you will feel that the tires are coming loose during upshifts as the steering wheel will momentarily lightens. Sometimes you will hear the tires chirps during the upshifts 1st-2nd & 2nd-3rd. Car would have much more reserve power >75 mph. Going uphill on mountain roads in auto mode @ around 2000 rpm the car feels very torquey. 

Fuel consumption is at least the same or better providing you are driving the same slow speed and using 91 gas because you don't have to step on the gas as much due to the increased power.

Another big advantage vs chip or flash ECU is I can take it out any time when I go to dealership or resale my car. I have a lease vehicle.


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

Just over 12,000 miles on mine and 1 year of ownership. No issues at all and I am anything but easy on the car. Easily gets 38+ mpg on the highway if I cruise at 80. My only complaint is that it could use a 6th gear in the manual transmission instead of such a huge gap between 4th and 5th. Overall I am undecided if I will keep it much longer since I like hatches and the Golf R with manual should be available by the end of this year.


----------



## DUB.T.RED (May 27, 2011)

*20K and valve noise?*

Hey Guys,

I have a 2014 jetta with the 1.8t engine. I bought this car for my wife to drive back and forth to work, but sometimes I steal it because it is such a blast to drive. We have just over 20k on the car and have recently had the fuel rail recall completed on the car. I am going in for my final 20k inspection and oil change this week. So far I haven't had any issues with the car but one thing, When driving up my drive way my wife almost killed the engine because of low RPM's and then the engine sounded like it was going to explode for about 3 seconds. Sounded like someone shaking a coke can full of rocks. It has made this sound 3 times so far, due to almost killing the engine. Has anyone else had this issue? sounded like timing chain for valves?


----------



## DUB.T.RED (May 27, 2011)

*Softare update*

Hey guys, just had my 20k service and there were no issues with the car. GREAT! Though because I mentioned a hesitation or noise at low rpms, they did say that there was a software update needed to the engine. Has anyone else received a new "software update"?


----------



## garandman (Oct 31, 2014)

sid_vicious said:


> one little quibble I have is when starting from a dead stop the tranny is a little clunky, other than that it's been great.




I like to think of it as "Launch Control" like you'd get on a Ferrari....


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

I dunno maybe it's because it only has 500 miles on my new Passat 1.8t but I am not seeing anywhere near expected gas mileage. I'm Averaging 19mpg mixed use. Highway cruising I'm lucky to get 28mpg.


----------



## spenna (Apr 5, 2015)

'14 Jetta SE manual just turned 20k . No problems and I get @32mpg combined driving like I stole it . I will say that had I known I'd be forced to sell my Mustang GT and RX8 5 months after I got the Jetta I would have gotten an automatic . Wife shattered her wrist and we had 3 cars and a Hayabusa . ALL the cars were manuals . Jetta is a nice car don't get me wrong,but it can't compare to either the Mustang or the RX8 . Have I mentioned I hate my wife's Cherokee ? At least I still have my bike .


----------



## TenshiWingusu (May 27, 2015)

*Oil Pan Nut Failure*

2014 Jetta 1.8 TSI, 5MT with 29k on the clock. Dealer over-torqued the oil drain plug at my last oil change. This popped the spot weld that holds the retaining nut to the pan. When I went to change my oil the retaining nut fell into the pan. Needless to say I spoke with a local dealer that said he's seen this a few times but its not covered under warranty due to "outside influence" when I spoke with the dealership that did my last 2 oil changes they told me they have never seen this issue and want me to tow the car in to them so they can take pictures and get advisement from VW...... So be careful kids! Always use a torque wrench when there is a torque specified. Now I have to drop the pan (I hope this wont be too bad) and then figure something with fixing the nut back to the pan. Or I might just install a Fumoto valve and never think about it again.


----------



## Jeff1983 (Oct 16, 2013)

I have a 2014 Jetta SE automatic. 20,xxx miles. No real issues as of yet. Car has stalled a few times at a stop. Quite a few times it won't recognize that I have the key on me. I have to walk away from the car and walk back up to it. Annoying squeak in the drivers window and a few rattles. That stuff is to be expected on a VW, haha. I just recently installed the Unitronic intake. Throttle response is definitely better, but it has to be the most obnoxious sounding performance intake I have ever had on a car. It ticks very loud under load. Thought I had a leak someone, but I have checked everything numerous times and can't see where it could be.


----------



## Bigfatclown (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi guys, got a 2014 Passat TSI Comfortline(Canadian) SE for US. I have 48000KM mostly highway due to my Mtl _ Boston weekly commute and all I have to say is what a great ride. I average 40MPG every week every time and its such a peppy car. Only issue I got was after they re-programmed the transmission in third the car would just stumble in every mode (D, S and tiptronic). I unplugged the battery for 15mins, This resets the ECU's and the issue was gone now very smooth again. 

BFC


----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

Mine digested 1qt of oil the first 5k miles. Did an oil change at 5k and im keeping an eye on it. Will report at 10k.

The only flaw, is that it eats alot of fuel with A/C On while driving in the city. And im a Sunday granny driver. My rough estimate, engine consumes additional 2 gallons of fuel with A/C On. 8 hours of driving per day and 160/miles per day, at an average speed of 35mph in the city.


----------



## garandman (Oct 31, 2014)

TenshiWingusu said:


> 2014 Jetta 1.8 TSI, 5MT with 29k on the clock. Dealer over-torqued the oil drain plug at my last oil change. .


As they say.... the nut turning the wrench can be a problem too...


----------



## kanyedian (May 28, 2015)

Got about 200miles on mine haha.. Figured I'd subscribe for the hell of it.


----------



## kanyedian (May 28, 2015)

Guys I have never had a snail in a car before. If I wanted to feel like a ricer and have boosty noises, would changing just the BOV to an aftermarket one do the job? I built a supercharged '08 Si that I traded in, and got this car in an automatic so that I would not be tempted to mod it too extremely. But a little blow off noise from time to time never hurt anybody!

Would it require tuning also? Probably not the proper thread for this but it's this engine and I'm just looking for help! eace:opcorn::wave:


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

When i first got my GSW i had a lumpy idle and a unresponsive gas pedal, now it seems to have calibrated itself now that it has 958 miles it feels great and has feels like it has a little more power. My only gripes is the car seems to have some rpm float between 2-3k rpms and it makes it rather difficult to time the shifts without feeling like im banging up the drive line. Id like to say im a expert manual driver but this 2-3 seconds of rpm float drives me nuts. It seems less noticeable with ac on but its still bad.


----------



## passat tsi (Jun 1, 2014)

kanyedian said:


> Guys I have never had a snail in a car before. If I wanted to feel like a ricer and have boosty noises, would changing just the BOV to an aftermarket one do the job? I built a supercharged '08 Si that I traded in, and got this car in an automatic so that I would not be tempted to mod it too extremely. But a little blow off noise from time to time never hurt anybody!
> 
> Would it require tuning also? Probably not the proper thread for this but it's this engine and I'm just looking for help! eace:opcorn::wave:


you can hear mine in the signature video


----------



## Aaron006 (Apr 14, 2015)

2015 Audi A3 with 15,000km on it. Just dropped it off today for a weird noise and they are replacing the turbo. Is this crazy or what?


----------



## Zinland (Feb 1, 2015)

PhishinSmokinVdub said:


> My wife had her 2015 Golf in for a break in oil change about 3.5 weeks ago. They did a software update for the transmission to smooth it out. May want to ask about it. It definitely makes a noticeable difference, though it's not 100% better.


I posted on the Jetta VI model forum a question about the transmission software update and have gotten almost zero replies but lots of views . Just had my 2014 Jetta SE 6 speed auto in for a 30,000 mile service and they did the transmission update. I see the torque converter disconnect at a stop has changed. Does anyone know what all is in this transmission update? I would think most everyone has had this software run.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

3K miles now, so far no issues, no oil consumption, everything is great.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

vwbrvr6 said:


> I dunno maybe it's because it only has 500 miles on my new Passat 1.8t but I am not seeing anywhere near expected gas mileage. I'm Averaging 19mpg mixed use. Highway cruising I'm lucky to get 28mpg.


Wow, I don't know what happened, but I am now averaging 35 MPG mixed driving. Simply amazing. It's like a switch was flipped after 1500 miles. I am really impressed with this engine, and MPG.


----------



## oldironsights (Aug 6, 2015)

So far I am enjoying the midrange torque of this platform.
I am averaging 36.1 MPG from several tanks of fuel.
The dashboard visual information display consistently shows over 40 MPG in cruise mode.
With only two thousand miles, the engine has consumed two quarts of engine oil.
Why run synthetic from the start? Won't the internal moving parts take much longer to bed in?
I used to wait until 3k to 5k miles before I switched to full synthetic & would perform my initial oil/filter replacement @ 800 miles.
I switched from the paper air filter to a K&N air filter & noticed an exaggerated stumble just off idle, yet reduced hesitation at low revs with better drive ability.
Just gotta get past the lean spot just off idle.
With light to moderate throttle input, this engine is silent & sweet, sneaking up almost to the ton with very little effort.


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

KARMANN_20V said:


> Hey guys, now that the 1.8T is almost one year old are there any issues reported yet? I know there was some recall for an O ring, but haven't heard anything else. I noticed a few posts reporting oil leaks with the 2.0T EA888 attributed to the plastic oil pan...
> 
> I am asking because I am getting ready to bite the bullet on a 2015 Golf, I am quite excited about the car and cannot think of a better alternative for $20K.


Didn't know there was a recall. 

Sent from my Portable


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

TorqTube said:


> Didn't know there was a recall.
> 
> Sent from my Portable


http://www.autoblog.com/2014/04/22/volkswagen-recall-18t-engine-official/ It was a transmission issue on non-MQB 1.8TSI cars


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

DasCC said:


> http://www.autoblog.com/2014/04/22/volkswagen-recall-18t-engine-official/ It was a transmission issue on non-MQB 1.8TSI cars


I'm a noon, what does non-MQB? I have a 2015 Passat Sport Edition manual transmission, if that helps. 

Sent from my Portable


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

TorqTube said:


> I'm a noon, what does non-MQB? I have a 2015 Passat Sport Edition manual transmission, if that helps.
> 
> Sent from my Portable


Passats use the non-MQB 1.8TSI; Gets roughly 20 less torqs than the MQB motor.


----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

Im at 20k miles after 6 month and oil consumption has decreased from 1qt every 5k to 1/4qt every 5k. Last time i added 1qt at 15k miles.

I drive in the city all day long, averaging 160miles per day at 25mph for 8 hours. On the way home at the end of the day, i drive the piss out of it on highway. Redlining in 2nd and 3rd gear.

Loving the engine, runs great...knock knock on the wood.



My step father is a Toyota fanatic, after driving my Passat, he loved it more then his 2015 Camry.... but he'll never switch to VW.


----------



## mk6turbo (Jun 24, 2014)

Not sure if anything similar was mentioned. But at 19,150 miles after 15 months of ownership the seal between my motor and trans went bad. Dealer had to replace the entire transmission ..


----------



## SandCastle (Sep 10, 2013)

Zinland said:


> I posted on the Jetta VI model forum a question about the transmission software update and have gotten almost zero replies but lots of views . Just had my 2014 Jetta SE 6 speed auto in for a 30,000 mile service and they did the transmission update. I see the torque converter disconnect at a stop has changed. Does anyone know what all is in this transmission update? I would think most everyone has had this software run.


My 2015 Jetta SEL was built in February and does not have this torque converter/brake pedal disconnect function that I observed when test driving an earlier 2015 Jetta in December. It seems this feature was disabled with a software revision around February?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

SandCastle said:


> My 2015 Jetta SEL was built in February and does not have this torque converter/brake pedal disconnect function that I observed when test driving an earlier 2015 Jetta in December. It seems this feature was disabled with a software revision around February?


Ya it seems that feature has been removed from newer models. Kinda bizarre how they backtracked on that "feature" pretty quickly after implementing it. It is super annoying on the Tiguan, it was a bit less noticeable on the Jetta but still a bother.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

DasCC said:


> Ya it seems that feature has been removed from newer models. Kinda bizarre how they backtracked on that "feature" pretty quickly after implementing it. It is super annoying on the Tiguan, it was a bit less noticeable on the Jetta but still a bother.


Just to make sure, we're talking about where the torque converter disconnects when you are on the brakes and the car is fully stopped, right? And re-engages about half a second after you release the brake pedal? This occurs on the wife's Sportwagen auto, and i find it super annoying. It's actually rather dangerous when you are parking in tight spaces and need to creep forward just a few inches. When you slowly let up on the brake pedal, the car doesn't move until the torque converter re-engages, and at that point, the car jumps forward a bit. I almost hit the concrete wall a few times because of this.


I actually took the car in on Friday asking to see if there's any transmission update available for this car. The service adviser ran the VIN, and said that there is nothing available.


I love everything about the car, except the transmission. Quirks like this solidifies my decision that my car will always be manual.



Peter


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

gugu1981 said:


> Just to make sure, we're talking about where the torque converter disconnects when you are on the brakes and the car is fully stopped, right? And re-engages about half a second after you release the brake pedal? This occurs on the wife's Sportwagen auto, and i find it super annoying. It's actually rather dangerous when you are parking in tight spaces and need to creep forward just a few inches. When you slowly let up on the brake pedal, the car doesn't move until the torque converter re-engages, and at that point, the car jumps forward a bit. I almost hit the concrete wall a few times because of this.
> 
> 
> I actually took the car in on Friday asking to see if there's any transmission update available for this car. The service adviser ran the VIN, and said that there is nothing available.
> ...


Yup. Behaves similar to a DSG.


----------



## gtimusings (Nov 12, 2005)

Our Passat has this and I hate it. It has never had a software revision on the transmission and I am not real impressed with the way the transmission behaves. Anyone have the update reference number? I want to see if I could get them to update ours.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

hondadude said:


> Our Passat has this and I hate it. It has never had a software revision on the transmission and I am not real impressed with the way the transmission behaves. Anyone have the update reference number? I want to see if I could get them to update ours.


If take it in and complain about harsh shifting. They may see that there is the update available and flash it. 

I rented a '14 Passat and it behaved quite a bit differently than my '15


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

I had my 10K mile service last week and they checked my Vin and found that the tranny needed an update so they did. And just as others stated before, I noticed the torque converter does not disengage any more which was a great thing. But unfortunately, that was the only thing noticeable; VW did not reprogram the shifting pattern which I think is too much towards fuel economy, I have to step on the gas more than necessary to get the tranny to down shift. Luckily my NPM provided more torque than stock.


----------



## gtimusings (Nov 12, 2005)

Having my tcm update done Thursday. Will report back how it goes......


----------



## DUB.T.RED (May 27, 2011)

*25k*

Hey Guys just rolled over 25k in the 2014 jetta Manual Transmission, so I am not having any of the recall issues that the automatics are. So far the car is amazing! had both the 10k and the 20k service done at the stealership and will start 5k oil changes NOW! The only issues that I have had is a delayed acceleration. At my 20k they did a recall service update on the software and it fixed all issues with the delayed throttle response. I am looking at servicing the brakes this weekend and checking all fluid levels, so I will definitely post and update on that once its complete.


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

'15 Passat w/ATM...I just rolled through 6 months of ownership and 6500 miles. No problems whatsoever to report. Zero oil consumption at 1000 and 5000 mile changes. Car has a Neuspeed Power Module, K&N panel filter, and the Magnaflow cat-back exhaust...otherwise, stock mill. I'm averaging 33 actual (not MFI calculated) miles per gallon on 91 octane E0 gas.

Great little power plant...not as strong as the older 2.0 TSI motor in my Mk.6 GTI, but quick enough (especially with the NPM) and pretty frugal for a bigger sedan. I love the strong low-end torque. Amazing what they can squeeze out of less than two liters now a days!

Like many others, I'm less enamoured with the transmission programming. The fuel economy is great, but I hate the quick up shifts, frequent downshifting, and general busy nature of the transmission. I suppose it is just the nature of the beast these days...at least it's not a CVT! I probably should have tried harder to hunt down a 5-speed...especially now that they're gone from the gas Passats for 2016


----------



## passat tsi (Jun 1, 2014)

jcme0557 said:


> '15 Passat w/ATM...I just rolled through 6 months of ownership and 6500 miles. No problems whatsoever to report. Zero oil consumption at 1000 and 5000 mile changes. Car has a Neuspeed Power Module, K&N panel filter, and the Magnaflow cat-back exhaust...otherwise, stock mill. I'm averaging 33 actual (not MFI calculated) miles per gallon on 91 octane E0 gas.
> 
> Great little power plant...not as strong as the older 2.0 TSI motor in my Mk.6 GTI, but quick enough (especially with the NPM) and pretty frugal for a bigger sedan. I love the strong low-end torque. Amazing what they can squeeze out of less than two liters now a days!
> 
> Like many others, I'm less enamoured with the transmission programming. The fuel economy is great, but I hate the quick up shifts, frequent downshifting, and general busy nature of the transmission. I suppose it is just the nature of the beast these days...at least it's not a CVT! I probably should have tried harder to hunt down a 5-speed...especially now that they're gone from the gas Passats for 2016


i been looking for a exhaust for my passat , where did u get the magnaflow cat back ?


----------



## passat tsi (Jun 1, 2014)

*rear main seal*

rear main seal was leaking on my 2014 passat with 25k miles fixed under warranty but they were asking lots of question about my mods.


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

passat tsi said:


> i been looking for a exhaust for my passat , where did u get the magnaflow cat back ?


I got mine through Auto Anything...

http://www.autoanything.com/exhausts-mufflers/magnaflow-exhaust-systems

I had to wait a while till they had a special sale, as most retailers seem to advertise the standard Magnaflow suggested retail price of $511.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

WTF is there a hole in the transmission?! That's just weird.


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

Is it only the Passat that suffers from leaky main seals or does this effect all the 1.8 Gen 3 equipped models?


----------



## gtimusings (Nov 12, 2005)

Got the transmission ECM update done and I have to say I like what it has done to the way the car drives. Shifts a bit smoother it SEEMS, the lag is gone. Not a night and day difference but a slight improvement in my book.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

jcme0557 said:


> Is it only the Passat that suffers from leaky main seals or does this effect all the 1.8 Gen 3 equipped models?


Haven't seen the main seal be too much of any issue on the new 1.8. It's a known issue on the Gen 1 TSI due to PCV failure.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

I was going to change the oil on my Sportwagen today at 4300 miles but saw a some oil on the underside of the engine so to the dealer it will go.









Besides this, it's been great so far.


----------



## passat tsi (Jun 1, 2014)

MKII16v said:


> I was going to change the oil on my Sportwagen today at 4300 miles but saw a some oil on the underside of the engine so to the dealer it will go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rear main seal is leaking ,


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

passat tsi said:


> rear main seal is leaking ,


Quite possibly. I'm going to look at the spare 1.8 engine I have and see if the rear main can be backdated to a better quality seal with a different seal housing like on the Gen 2 E888 Tsi.


----------



## passat tsi (Jun 1, 2014)

MKII16v said:


> Quite possibly. I'm going to look at the spare 1.8 engine I have and see if the rear main can be backdated to a better quality seal with a different seal housing like on the Gen 2 E888 Tsi.


mine was fixed last week


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

Its very unusual, in this day and age, to see rear mains failing on 1-2 year old vehicles!

If there is a problem with the seals themselves and they have been updated, that's one thing. However, if the leak is only a symptom of another issue (or issues...ie, a crankcase pressurization problem,) then replacing the rear main will only band-aid the problem temporarily.


----------



## uttadms31 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey new member here, I look forward to posting.
I bought my 2014 1.8TSI 11 months ago and the rear main seal is also leaking after only 15k miles. Oil level is fine, changed regularly, and it's mainly driven by my wife who doesn't drive it hard. Hope when they replace it under warranty it doesn't happen again...Perhaps I'll ask the dealer to inspect some other components while doing the seal job like the crankcase ventilation system.


----------



## 61MM_VR6 (May 22, 2014)

43k miles on my 2014 Jetta 1.8T. Rear main seal done once, second time it was done it was replaced with the double lip seal version. Drip free for about 10k miles and now it's leaking out pretty good... I've noticed lots of fuming from the oil cap, camshaft cover and lower to upper oil pan seal. Very likely I have a fault PCV at this point.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

61MM_VR6 said:


> 43k miles on my 2014 Jetta 1.8T. Rear main seal done once, second time it was done it was replaced with the double lip seal version. Drip free for about 10k miles and now it's leaking out pretty good... I've noticed lots of fuming from the oil cap, camshaft cover and lower to upper oil pan seal. Very likely I have a fault PCV at this point.


I think I have a oil leak of some kind as well. I see oil splatted all over the front timing cover. It appears like its coming from the ac compressor clutch as its wet.


----------



## uttadms31 (Oct 13, 2015)

Mine looked almost as bad as the one in the photo above a month ago when I got my oil changed at 15k. Dealer said they wouldn't replace the rear main seal since warranty only covers it when the oil is hitting the ground. It may happen soon...what should I say when I bring it? Make them change the PCV?


----------



## 61MM_VR6 (May 22, 2014)

Update to this thread.... at ~45K miles, my short block was replaced under warranty due to what's believed to be an out of tolerance crankshaft sealing flange to rear main seal. 

I noticed a few drips after the repairs but it may be just settling in. Haven't reinspected since 2,500 miles.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

Note to self: sell the damn car before 60k miles.


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

For reference:

Changed the oil at 20k on my '15 Passat. No evidence of any rear main seepage at the engine/bell-housing joint. :thumbup:

My 1.8 appears to be holding up just fine, so far. 

Average fuel use: 33mpg


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

Joining this train: 2015 Golf 1.8T, noticed I was dripping a ton of oil around 28k miles and the dealer replaced the RMS under warranty. A whopping two weeks later I discovered fresh oil on my driveway and a leaking RMS once again. I took a look around the engine bay and found dried oil droplets all over the place on the driver's side hoses/wire harnesses/accessories :banghead:

Currently back at the dealer awaiting the resolution to this second round, and I am not at all happy. I had a feeling that the seal fix wouldn't resolve the underlying issue, and unfortunately it looks like that intuition was accurate :facepalm:


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Joining this train: 2015 Golf 1.8T, noticed I was dripping a ton of oil around 28k miles and the dealer replaced the RMS under warranty. A whopping two weeks later I discovered fresh oil on my driveway and a leaking RMS once again. I took a look around the engine bay and found dried oil droplets all over the place on the driver's side hoses/wire harnesses/accessories :banghead:
> 
> Currently back at the dealer awaiting the resolution to this second round, and I am not at all happy. I had a feeling that the seal fix wouldn't resolve the underlying issue, and unfortunately it looks like that intuition was accurate :facepalm:


Did the dealer change the PCV valve when the RMS was changed?


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

tagsvags said:


> Did the dealer change the PCV valve when the RMS was changed?


Funny you should mention that :laugh:

VWOA called me yesterday to let me know that they spoke to the dealer and recommended they replace the PCV system as the oil separators have a penchant to crap out. Lo and behold, I pick it up yesterday and they inform me that the PCV system crapped out and sucked the RMS inward, causing RMS leak #2. Should be good to go now, and I'm glad that it wasn't a crankshaft issue. I also have zero faith that it won't happen again :laugh:


----------



## Dirtmvr (Feb 28, 2016)

Interesting thread, and I have to admit it's soured me a little on my brand new GSW. So...the question is if VWOA realize the PCV system is to blame, will they be proactive and either replace or modify them, or will the just replace the RMS's as they are forced to under warranty. Since the emissions system isn't part of the extended warranty coverage, I see a potential for conflict when the RMS's fail and VWOA says "not our problem, it was the emissions system that caused it so you are SOL. 
How many hours does it take to change the seal--anyone know? Or the cost of the new PCV system?


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

Dirtmvr said:


> Interesting thread, and I have to admit it's soured me a little on my brand new GSW. So...the question is if VWOA realize the PCV system is to blame, will they be proactive and either replace or modify them, or will the just replace the RMS's as they are forced to under warranty. Since the emissions system isn't part of the extended warranty coverage, I see a potential for conflict when the RMS's fail and VWOA says "not our problem, it was the emissions system that caused it so you are SOL.
> How many hours does it take to change the seal--anyone know? Or the cost of the new PCV system?




Actually, the emissions warranty is longer then the power train warranty so that's a good thing. In California in particular, the PZEV status of the GSW means it's covered under the 10 year / 150k warranty including the turbo, cats, coil pack, hpfp, and any related emissions parts.


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

MK7_JSW said:


> Actually, the emissions warranty is longer then the power train warranty so that's a good thing. In California in particular, the PZEV status of the GSW means it's covered under the 10 year / 150k warranty including the turbo, cats, coil pack, hpfp, and any related emissions parts.


I'm guessing that big PCV valve assembly would be covered too, since that's part of the emissions control system.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

Dirtmvr said:


> Interesting thread, and I have to admit it's soured me a little on my brand new GSW. So...the question is if VWOA realize the PCV system is to blame, will they be proactive and either replace or modify them, or will the just replace the RMS's as they are forced to under warranty. Since the emissions system isn't part of the extended warranty coverage, I see a potential for conflict when the RMS's fail and VWOA says "not our problem, it was the emissions system that caused it so you are SOL.
> How many hours does it take to change the seal--anyone know? Or the cost of the new PCV system?


Transmission has to be dropped and the clutch/flexplate removed to service the rear main seal. I'm not sure how difficult it is to remove and replace the PCV system. Apparently it is the oil separator that is usually at fault (same as the MK5/MK6 FSI/TSIs), so at least there should be a solid amount of DIY info available for the PCV replacement. 

The dealer told me that "they had no reason to suspect the PCV system was at fault, nor any reason to replace it" for the initial RMS leak, and only replaced it the second time once I opened a case with VWOA and corporate told them to check the PCV. I would push hard on the initial PCV replacement should you develop the leak :thumbup:


----------



## Dirtmvr (Feb 28, 2016)

MK7_JSW said:


> Actually, the emissions warranty is longer then the power train warranty so that's a good thing. In California in particular, the PZEV status of the GSW means it's covered under the 10 year / 150k warranty including the turbo, cats, coil pack, hpfp, and any related emissions parts.


Well guess what we get in Canada? Two years!!! 
The only things covered for 8 years or 130,000km are the catalytic converter & particulate filter, engine electronic control module and the on-board diagnostic device. 

So after two years if the RMS goes and they say it's caused by the PCV system, we are screwed, blued and tattooed.


----------



## pikaia (Feb 8, 2016)

The RMS issue is the main reason I'm holding off a Sportwagen purchase. The lack of a fix for the PCV-RMS link is unbelievable. I just went through a RMS replacement on a MK4 and it was a $Can 1,000 (US$750) issue in round numbers (long story of diagnosis, etc). Labor is the killer -- it's 5-7 hours.

I couldn't live with a slow oil drip, and won't be buying a new car until this thing is solved.


----------



## Dirtmvr (Feb 28, 2016)

pikaia said:


> The RMS issue is the main reason I'm holding off a Sportwagen purchase. The lack of a fix for the PCV-RMS link is unbelievable. I just went through a RMS replacement on a MK4 and it was a $Can 1,000 (US$750) issue in round numbers (long story of diagnosis, etc). Labor is the killer -- it's 5-7 hours.
> 
> I couldn't live with a slow oil drip, and won't be buying a new car until this thing is solved.


I certainly would have thought twice if I would have known. 

I wonder if this is a problem unique to this N/A engine or if the European engines also have the issue? my guess would be they up sized the N/A displacement without modifying the PCV system to match...


----------



## -Sutekh (Feb 5, 2016)

I'd like to report I have a rear main seal seeping too. So that's apparently an issue in this car.

On a further note, I do get a weird drop in RPMs or something about 1/2-3/4 of the throttle. Like accelerating smooth, then a lag, or sometimes drop in RPMs sometimes by 200 RPM, around 2200-2400 RPM for like a second, then accelerates as normal. The engine just like doesn't want to accelerate. Not sure if I'm experiencing turbo lag, if it's normal under 1/2-3/4 throttle, or if this is abnormal. You can hear the engine struggling to build power during that time, then just... gets the power it needs. But 3/4 through the gear??

WOT causes no issues, and the surge is shorter, and less noticeable under light acceleration. Basically, I feel a surge in the power band 3/4 of the way through gears. 2nd is the worst. Sometimes 2nd gear lasts about a second. You can hear the turbo spooling long before that surge happens, then even feel the engine and turbo lose power. it's strange.

I could be just not familiar with the engine.The 1.8T is honestly the smallest forced induction engine/turbo combo I've ever driven. With the amount of torque the 1.8T provides, I'm wondering if the engine holds a ton of torque up until that point, then the turbo will finally pick up the top end of the power band? So if you're not under heavier or lighter throttle, the little 1.8T just doesn't have the power to push the rest until the K03 is spooled the rest of the way?

Will ask when I bring her in to the dealership for rear main. Just wanted to see your opinions as well. I have 13k on the car currently. No tune. Automatic.


----------



## Dirtmvr (Feb 28, 2016)

-Sutekh said:


> I'd like to report I have a rear main seal seeping too. So that's apparently an issue in this car.
> 
> On a further note, I do get a weird drop in RPMs or something about 1/2-3/4 of the throttle. Like accelerating smooth, then a lag, or sometimes drop in RPMs sometimes by 200 RPM, around 2200-2400 RPM for like a second, then accelerates as normal. The engine just like doesn't want to accelerate. Not sure if I'm experiencing turbo lag, if it's normal under 1/2-3/4 throttle, or if this is abnormal. You can hear the engine struggling to build power during that time, then just... gets the power it needs. But 3/4 through the gear??
> 
> ...


It could be caused by the vacuum leak at the RMS. Did this problem start when the leak started or has it always done it?


----------



## MrCypherr (Jul 26, 2011)

I have yet to see any issues with RMS and these cars. I'm surprised these problems are happening so soon.


----------



## -Sutekh (Feb 5, 2016)

Dirtmvr said:


> It could be caused by the vacuum leak at the RMS. Did this problem start when the leak started or has it always done it?


Always done it; Does it in sport mode worse/if you hold it at higher RPMs. I guess I could do a leak test. That would make sense. Just seems weird it'd leak like 3/4 of the way through a gear, then just not leak O-o


----------



## Dirtmvr (Feb 28, 2016)

-Sutekh said:


> Always done it; Does it in sport mode worse/if you hold it at higher RPMs. I guess I could do a leak test. That would make sense. Just seems weird it'd leak like 3/4 of the way through a gear, then just not leak O-o


In some ways it makes sense because you'd notice it when vacuum was highest, which is what it seems like it's doing.

I'm just disgusted with all these issues that have not been resolved from previous versions--absolutely no excuse for it.
This is the only VW I've ever owned that had no issues whatsoever:

http://www.shop4volkswagen.co.uk/product/Junior_Blue_Ride-on_Car_000019500

:laugh:


----------



## Tom1995 (Jan 18, 2016)

was crawling around under my car installing a downpipe and saw my rear main starting to leak. Only 7 thousand miles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

Push for them to inspect your PCV system on the first trip to the dealer (invoke VW customer care), or it will happen again after they fix it :thumbup:


----------



## Tom1995 (Jan 18, 2016)

HotCarlWeathers said:


> Push for them to inspect your PCV system on the first trip to the dealer (invoke VW customer care), or it will happen again after they fix it :thumbup:


I'm stage one with full exhaust intake and forge DV....im Guna have to take an hour trip to smith VW in DE


----------



## Sp33d (Apr 8, 2016)

My EA888 gen 3 1.8t Jetta has had a few issues. The most severe being 2 timing chain tensioners failing at 63 000KM (39 000Mi), and a carbon buildup issue :/ Not overly impressed so far, especially with the chain tensioners failing. Thankfully my engine wasn't completely destroyed.


----------



## iamnotapainter (Nov 20, 2015)

Sp33d said:


> My EA888 gen 3 1.8t Jetta has had a few issues. The most severe being 2 timing chain tensioners failing at 63 000KM (39 000Mi), and a carbon buildup issue :/ Not overly impressed so far, especially with the chain tensioners failing. Thankfully my engine wasn't completely destroyed.


How often do you change your oil?


----------



## BenignB7 (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a few small issues with my car, but the drivetrain aint one of them. Love it. My car is stock and I leased it. And its handling sucks. I knew that going in, but the 1.8t made it come out on top of the other options I tested. 

Fact of life, new cars have throttle lag. I am an old school raised on metal throttle cables kind of driver. Hate throttle lag feel, but in a turbo car it feels acceptable where as with a normally aspirated car it ruins the feel for me.


----------



## Sp33d (Apr 8, 2016)

I change it with castrol synthetic every 8-10k km's (5-6k miles) with OEM filter, OEM drain plug, and OEM washer.


----------



## Jeff1983 (Oct 16, 2013)

I am slightly regretting buying my 14 Jetta 1.8T. It is my 4th VW but the first I am starting to lose confidence in. 

My biggest issue is the auto trans and the brakes.

The trans shifts way too early IMO. I do a lot of highway driving and as time goes on it seems to wanna be in 4 and even fifth gear by 30 mph, leaving me with no power to even get to 65 mph on the highway. It isnt all the time but frequently. Also very clunky in stop and go traffic. Dealer told me the clunkyness could be the torque converter heading out, they said they have done quite a few. 

The brakes are just beyond terrible. Im about to cut a hole in the floor so I can Fred Flintstone the car to a stop....would stop better.

Just noticed a lot of oil seeping from the pcv hose that goes to the intake also....not sure if that is normal on these.

I am going to crawl under it and check for a leaking RMS later today.

Car has 38,000 miles on it.


----------



## Jeff1983 (Oct 16, 2013)

BenignB7 said:


> I have a few small issues with my car, but the drivetrain aint one of them. Love it. My car is stock and I leased it. And its handling sucks. I knew that going in, but the 1.8t made it come out on top of the other options I tested.
> 
> Fact of life, new cars have throttle lag. I am an old school raised on metal throttle cables kind of driver. Hate throttle lag feel, but in a turbo car it feels acceptable where as with a normally aspirated car it ruins the feel for me.


It's strange how badly the car does handle compared to other stock suspension vw's I have owned, especially considering they went to a IRS. My 2010 TDI sedan's handling is far superior. But hey, it's not meant to be a sports car I guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

I just picked up a used 2014 Passat 1.8T Sport with 21,000 miles. It seems it may have the rear main seal leaking as well, very small amount of oil between the trans and block. Also noticed I have some oil/grime buildup around the inlet hose of the turbo and the turbo itself, I'm assuming it's the crankcase ventilation hose leaking.


----------



## haypatr (Oct 30, 2013)

My 1.8t jetta sport is classified PZEV. If the RMS fails outside of power train warranty due to a PCV failure would all the work be covered under the 15yr/150,000mi emissions warranty?


----------



## uttadms31 (Oct 13, 2015)

haypatr said:


> My 1.8t jetta sport is classified PZEV. If the RMS fails outside of power train warranty due to a PCV failure would all the work be covered under the 15yr/150,000mi emissions warranty?


Also, anyone know about this being covered also for non-PZEV vehicles? Thanks.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

haypatr said:


> My 1.8t jetta sport is classified PZEV. If the RMS fails outside of power train warranty due to a PCV failure would all the work be covered under the 15yr/150,000mi emissions warranty?


the PCV should be fixed under warranty. 



uttadms31 said:


> Also, anyone know about this being covered also for non-PZEV vehicles? Thanks.


non-PZEV would fall under the federal 8yr/80k


----------



## haypatr (Oct 30, 2013)

The PCV yes, but what about the RMS? If the root cause of the RMS failure is an emissions related part is the RMS work covered under the PZEV warranty?


----------



## Mercfh (Apr 3, 2014)

This may be a dumb question: But is the RMS problem a problem on ALL models (Both manual and automatic?) and Jettas/Golfs/etc.?

(I have a 16' golf for reference)

Also to the guy with chain tensioner failures: That surprises me, hopefully that doesn't become an issue. It's what scared me on the earlier MK6 GTI's (a small percentage of them had that issue)


----------



## Mr. Spade (Aug 17, 2016)

Jeff1983 said:


> It's strange how badly the car does handle compared to other stock suspension vw's I have owned, especially considering they went to a IRS. My 2010 TDI sedan's handling is far superior. But hey, it's not meant to be a sports car I guess.


I'm surprised you guys are knocking it so badly. Coming from my STX autox prepped R56 Mini Cooper S and STR prepped NB Miata I'm not disappointed in the Jetta at all.

Granted I bought it specifically to be a comfy daily. I'm fighting the urge to do springs/shocks for this reason and since it looks tedious. May do a rear sway bar instead.

Anyway got it at 36,400 miles recently, put over 1K on it. Tho my GF has been driving it more than me. No issues. 1.8T 5MT.

So is the rear main seal issue mainly with autos?


----------



## Bigfatclown (Jun 17, 2014)

I Agree, the Brakes on the Passat are the worst I have ever seen. I replaced mine at 80000KM for Brembo Pads and Rotors. It made a big difference. I have to be Careful now pressing down because they Work very well.

BFC


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

The auto transmission is very clunky. Not smooth at all.


----------



## Jeff1983 (Oct 16, 2013)

I will be trading mine in as soon as I can afford it.

Car is at the dealer now and they can't figure out why the car has no power and has never thrown a check engine light. 50,000 miles on the car. 

Did plugs and coils and somehow the car had all its power back for 2 days and then went right back to no bottom end power at all. This is the oddest thing, unless it was pure coincidence that something else decided to work correctly right after doing the plugs and coils. 

Brakes have got to be the worst of any car I have ever owned. Swapped front brakes for GTI setup with Tyrolsport solid bushings, ECS stainless lines, ECS red pads, and Hawk drilled rotors. Difference was night and day....except less than 10k after doing the swap and I have a braking vibration already. Im not sure If the hawk rotors are just junk or something else caused them to warp already. I am definitely not hard on the brakes. I drive mostly highway.


----------



## PassatSport15 (Sep 11, 2016)

Passat 1.8T manual w/ Apr 93 flash
Bought it Sept 2014 but it's a 2015 Sport woth 16k miles. Love my 1.8T, no issues..


----------



## RocketTech (Nov 6, 2007)

*Intake Manifold Flap Binding*

CEL on, Dealer confirms P2004 Intake Manifold Flap Binding at 61k. Dealer says not covered, $1700 to replace. Engine surges and stumbles at idle, has caused traction control to disable. 2014 Passat 1.8T TSI, 6-spd auto.


----------



## Mcian (Aug 4, 2014)

2015 base beetle......36149 miles. Am on a business trip in Italy. Gets phone call from the Mrs.....horrible loud ticking. Check oil? Yep all good....get flatbed to dealership. Long story short....get call from dealership today....VW ponying up for new engine. Will post when I know what the failure was.....


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow, sad to see that VW is still having so many issues. Currently have a 2016 Jetta sport the wife drives (1.8T 5spd manual). Right now it is under lease, I am trying to decide if I should plan to buy it, or keep her under her 15k miles a year and ditch it when the time comes. When we got it she was looking at doing 10k a year on her short commute, she has since switched jobs and looking to put atleast 22k miles a year on it (got it new in July, has 10,200 miles on it and she switched jobs 3 months ago). She loves the car, and I am mechanically inclined but sure as hell don't want to be replacing an engine after warranty or RMS and clutches. So far seeing these issues I am kinda wishing we had kept her 05 GTI (1.8T). Those were easy to work on and as long as you kept up on maintenance they were solid. Had 164k on hers when we sold it and still going strong.


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

Helltime said:


> Wow, sad to see that VW is still having so many issues.



So many issues? This a 3 year old thread and it has only made it to page 6 (with many responses that the car has been solid). Let's keep things in perspective.


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

TaxMan5 said:


> So many issues? This a 3 year old thread and it has only made it to page 6 (with many responses that the car has been solid). Let's keep things in perspective.


Let me rephrase
So many RMS leaking. I see the RMS issue (caused by a potential PCV defects), intake flapper issue and can't help but to wonder how bad it is going to get as more people get to the 60-80k mile mark. 
Are we going to see repeats of earlier TSI issues? Hopefully not, really hope this turns out to be a great engine.


----------



## Mcian (Aug 4, 2014)

Cracked cylinder wall #4.....must say was not the quickest turnaround, however new engine installed gratis....will never complain about that. New engine is broken in and performing flawlessly......VW


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

So trading in or selling my 62k 2009 mile mazdapseed3 with its powerful and mostly bulletproof (in stock form with new timing chains/tensioners/vvt) 2.3 in favor of a 32k mile 2015 golf with the 1.8 TSI might not be the best choice considering I drive about 26k mi a year commuting to work. I'd rather not have to deal with RMS, intake and PCB issues.


----------



## pikaia (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm still interested in the RMS issue. This is a major show-stopper for me. But has it gone away? I don't see much activity on this topic anymore. Has VW done anything to fix the issue on later production? Changed the gasket, or fixed the PCV cause?

If I buy a GSW, I'm planning to keep it for 10+ years. So far the RMS failure has come early and everybody has been covered by warranty, so nobody is too excited. But it's a $1000 repair (in Canada) out of warranty and if the initial design flaw hasn't been fixed, it will happen again in the life of the car.


----------



## Fitz Ingarage (Aug 25, 2008)

*Auto Engine Stop/Start Fuel Saving Feature*

I'm not sure where to ask this question on the forum, but I want to be sure that the Gen3 1.8T in the 2017 Golf 5M as sold in the U.S. does NOT have the fuel saving "feature" that turns the engine off at stop signs and lights. I'm pretty sure that it does not, but I want to be certain. Thank you.


----------



## evantful (May 14, 2011)

It does not have Start-Stop


----------



## Fitz Ingarage (Aug 25, 2008)

evantful said:


> It does not have Start-Stop


That's good news. Thank you!


----------



## Fitz Ingarage (Aug 25, 2008)

*Wall Thickness*

If I'm reading the information correctly, VW used a "thinwall casting technique" to reduce engine block cylinder walls from 3.5mm to 3.0mm to save weight in the EA888 Gen3. Both the old and new dimensions seem extremely thin to me, but I'm not an expert in any of this. Is there any reason to be concerned about head gasket sealing in the long run? 

I've not read about any problems in this regard. I do not yet own an EA888 Gen3, but will soon. Thank you.

https://www.bar-tek-tuning.de/en/2-0l-tsi-ea888-gen3-metal-cylinderhead-gasket


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

One of the noisiest engines I've ever heard on cold startup. Even louder then the 2.5....and that was loud. My 2.0 in the GTI is so quiet in comparison.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

Those of you with rear main seal leaks, try filling less oil. Mine was leaking as well but instead of replacing it I experimented on putting in 0.6qt less oil on my next oil change and the leak hasn't returned since. I'm thinking the oil capacity or dipstick levels aren't accurate and are overfilled. I now have 46k miles and no leans or problems so far.


----------



## Fitz Ingarage (Aug 25, 2008)

MK7_JSW said:


> Those of you with rear main seal leaks, try filling less oil. Mine was leaking as well but instead of replacing it I experimented on putting in 0.6qt less oil on my next oil change and the leak hasn't returned since. I'm thinking the oil capacity or dipstick levels aren't accurate and are overfilled. I now have 46k miles and no leans or problems so far.


Interesting. I'm still confused about the fill quantity with filter, with some sources quoting 5.7 QT and others ~ 5.0 QT. You may be on to something here.


----------



## _Riddle (Oct 16, 2015)

So far it seems like the biggest problem with this engine is the PCV system destroying the flimsy RMS. I really like that in states with PZEV status that the emission related parts are warrantied to 15 yrs/150k miles. I wonder how a software tune would affect that. I'm assuming it would void any warranty, even though its federally mandated.


----------



## DakotC (Apr 18, 2017)

At 22,500 miles not when I accelerate from a stop it jumps as if I floored it, not sure what's up ?


----------



## Fitz Ingarage (Aug 25, 2008)

_Riddle said:


> So far it seems like the biggest problem with this engine is the PCV system destroying the flimsy RMS. ...


What is an "RMS"? Trying to learn the lingo. Thanks.


----------



## _Riddle (Oct 16, 2015)

Fitz Ingarage said:


> What is an "RMS"? Trying to learn the lingo. Thanks.


Rear Main Seal. Essentially its the gasket between the engine and the transmission. It's relatively flimsy and is a weak spot on the car that is shown to be a pattern failure.


----------



## mrovgs (May 4, 2017)

Today I took my 14' tsi with 33k to warranty because the Intake Manifold got stucked and they also found out the vehicle was out of timming and they cant explain how this happend. It seems to me the chain tensioner still the problem with VW engines since 2012 tsi. Also the intake manifold still an issue also on 2.0 and 1.8's.


----------



## _Riddle (Oct 16, 2015)

mrovgs said:


> Today I took my 14' tsi with 33k to warranty because the Intake Manifold got stucked and they also found out the vehicle was out of timming and they cant explain how this happend. It seems to me the chain tensioner still the problem with VW engines since 2012 tsi. Also the intake manifold still an issue also on 2.0 and 1.8's.


I think chain stretch is somewhat common on these engines, but I think its still too new to identify big pattern failures. It could also be the tensioner but VW claims to have fixed that in 2013.


----------



## CCWILL (Oct 8, 2013)

IDK about my brand new 1.8t in my 17 Passat... but my '10 CC had the RMS go bad at 105K. Replaced RMS and PCV. At 125k the oil pump went, and without warning timing chain went lose from the oil-pressure chain guides/tensioners and wrecked the whole engine.. hence my new '17 

RMS was leaking for about 3k miles before it was enough of an issue (and the PCV was 100% faulty at that point causing the engine to run like absolute sh)

really hoping to stay far away from rms/pcv issues on this one now


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

CCWILL said:


> IDK about my brand new 1.8t in my 17 Passat... but my '10 CC had the RMS go bad at 105K. Replaced RMS and PCV. At 125k the oil pump went, and without warning timing chain went lose from the oil-pressure chain guides/tensioners and wrecked the whole engine.. hence my new '17
> 
> RMS was leaking for about 3k miles before it was enough of an issue (and the PCV was 100% faulty at that point causing the engine to run like absolute sh)
> 
> really hoping to stay far away from rms/pcv issues on this one now


http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdis...and-TFSI-(EA888-Gen-1-and-Gen-2)-Engine-Forum


----------



## Vwaterhead (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm a week into my '16 Passat r line. 10k on it and has balance of warranty then cpo then I added an extended to 100k. 

Why? My 2010 CC ate two pcv's, two Intakes and the rms blew at 90k. I refused to spend several thousand on a car worth not much more. Was a 6speed manual. Also, lower tensioner was making noise and water pump leaking. All at 107,000. I maintained the car beyond the recommendations. 

I kind of expect the same things. It's sad that they can't get the rms, intake, timing components and basically the engines to a higher level of reliability. 

I'm a VW guy and been driving them for 20 years now but man. The old ones were better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

After owning VW's for 25 years I'm convinced that they cannot build an engine that doesn't have some inherent flaw. And that hold true for Mercedes and BMW too. They think their German engineering is perfect but the truth is so far from that. 

I'm getting a buyback for my TDI. Those engines had catastrophic high pressure fuel pump failures. Now I want a Golf wagon 4motion with the 1.8T and this is what I have to look forward to? I need to go shop some other brands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitz Ingarage (Aug 25, 2008)

MEIN_VW said:


> ...... I'm getting a buyback for my TDI. Those engines had catastrophic high pressure fuel pump failures. Now I want a Golf wagon 4motion with the 1.8T and this is what I have to look forward to? I need to go shop some other brands.


We ordered a Golf Wolfsburg 5M and are waiting on it. We are TDI refugees too and plan to complete the buyback a week or so before the Golf arrives, and have my fingers crossed hoping our HPFP strays happy. I've successfully used Stanadyne Lubricity Additive for most of our TDI's 105,000 Mile life and will stay on with it through the final fill up.

I hope we're happy with the new Golf. It fit our needs well. Almost went with the Mazda3 Hatch, but the VW won out. I guess we're VW junkies.


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

Fitz Ingarage said:


> What is an "RMS"? Trying to learn the lingo. Thanks.


Rear Main Seal. Correcting someone from an earlier response. Not the seal between the engine and transmission but rather the crankshaft seal at the end (rear) of the block. There's one at the front too but, I don't see anyone complaining about that.


----------



## CCWILL (Oct 8, 2013)

karlsvw said:


> Rear Main Seal. Correcting someone from an earlier response. Not the seal between the engine and transmission but rather the crankshaft seal at the end (rear) of the block. There's one at the front too but, I don't see anyone complaining about that.


the leak depending on the grade of the car seems like its coming from where the trans is mounted. My landlord wanted to kill me after a few weeks.. so I parked over cardboard 

ahh the good ol days with my 2.0 CC


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

CCWILL said:


> the leak depending on the grade of the car seems like its coming from where the trans is mounted. My landlord wanted to kill me after a few weeks.. so I parked over cardboard
> 
> ahh the good ol days with my 2.0 CC


Well, it will leak through there. I don't believe there is an actual seal between the engine and the bell housing. Your RMS is what leaks the oil.


----------



## barryroad (Nov 6, 2011)

*Consensus on the EA888 Gen 3 engine*

So at this point, would the the consensus on the EA888 Gen 3 engine be that there is a basic defect in some or all of the following design elements on this engine: 
-- mis-calibrated oil level on dipstick leading to overfilling and leaking, and/or
-- weak pcv system that fails causing the rear main seal to leak, and/or
-- weak rear main seal design that fails independently.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

Well I'm happy to report I'm now at 51k miles and car is still running flawlessly with no leaks, and I just returned from a 3 day trip in Vegas with heat above 100 degrees with AC blasting entire time. I'm guess "underfilling" my oil helped with the leaks I once had. My car doesn't burn a drop of oil either, she's perfect.


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone reporting intake valve deposit issues? Those were a big deal on the earlier TSI motors, right?


----------



## _Riddle (Oct 16, 2015)

jcme0557 said:


> Anyone reporting intake valve deposit issues? Those were a big deal on the earlier TSI motors, right?


These engines will experience carbon build up - It's part of having a DI engine.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

I have near 52k miles on mine, and other then a light coat of of inside I did not see any carbon build up. I popped off the map sensor to take a peek inside just a little while ago at around 50k.


----------



## SquattyD (Feb 2, 2011)

I have 67k miles on my 2015 Jetta Sport. I have not had any issues with my car until recently. I haven't had a chance to look into them yet, but I noticed the engine is a bit shaky now at idle. Probably just need new spark plugs. And the other I have noticed off and on is when I am cruising on the highway doing 60-70, if I drop it into 3rd gear and continue the same speed for a couple of seconds then give it throttle, the car hesitates for a quick second then hits and goes. When I say it hits and goes, its not the turbo lag, its a somewhat harsh hit like someone physically hits me from behind. Doesn't feel like clutch slipping or anything, feels like the computer isn't quite keeping up or the DV slams shut. 

Other than that, I have loved the car. Just wish I had 1 more gear to shift and a few more ponies.


----------



## Bigfatclown (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello all, I have 145000KM on my Passat and so far besides regular maintenance I got one issue. The AC fan got very noisy. I replaced it and still the same very noisy. I posted this issue on the B7 forums....Great Car, Love my Passat!


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Going on 84000 miles on my '15 1.8T Sport, all original, including the plugs...


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

I am at about 26K miles on mine and no issues (knock on wood) yet. I switched to the Mk7 Golf TSI from an Mk6 Golf TDI.

In other news, I am now displaying that I have a 1.8T with the extra 1.8 badge that I installed yesterday


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

PowerslavePA said:


> Going on 84000 miles on my '15 1.8T Sport, all original, including the plugs...


Nice miles there bro, no issues eh? I have 54k on mine now and i took the map sensor out to take a peek inside the manifold and runners, other then a light coat of oil i dont see any carbon build up on mine yet.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

MK7_JSW said:


> Nice miles there bro, no issues eh? I have 54k on mine now and i took the map sensor out to take a peek inside the manifold and runners, other then a light coat of oil i dont see any carbon build up on mine yet.


No issues, approaching 88,000 now... Oil change soon thereafter. Tires this weekend, checking rear
brakes... My drives are long, so carbon build up is not an issue. It's short trips that build the most
carbon. I have another car for short trips...


----------



## cryo_tech (Aug 23, 2017)

Coming from a TDi on buyback (EA288 gen 2 CR).

Looking at alltrack. But the issues with 1.8TSI are making me second guess pretty hard. 

It looks like the RMS issues are NOT solved, and this is not an engine that can reliably make it to 150K-200K without a major issue. 

I do 30K a year. 

I want the alltrack, and the 1.8 is a great motor for power and efficency, wonderful in fact, but it seems that yet again, VW turbo engines are plagued with BS problems. I really want to stay with VW, alltracks are cheap right now. But I want a car I can trust to 150-200K. Of course things will break. But rear mains, and intake valve flappers (or whatever) for 1K a pop just ou of warranty is bull**** I dont have time for.


----------



## Jack Watts (Jul 19, 2015)

Having read through all the threads on here and also having owned the 2.5L (just totaled) and 2.0TFSI (still have it), I was pretty apprehensive about the 1.8T. There is nothing in this thread that really seems that scary to me. This is a 3-year old thread with 5 or 6 reports of RMS leaks. None of the other independent sources of data (carcomplaints, Truedelta, etc) show this to be a major issue.

RMS leaks suck, but from the sounds of it if it's going to happen, it's going to manifest itself pretty soon (while in warranty). Also, I'm not seeing any reports from 2016/17 cars. All in all, it seems like a pretty solid engine. 

I still think that if absolute reliability is the number one concern, a low-mileage 2014 Sportwagen with a 2.5L is your best bet--and I almost went that route when my wagon was destroyed. The 8K off of list was just too tempting on the Alltrack, though, and truth be told it's a pretty nice vehicle. Even with AWD it's getting better fuel economy than my 2.5L wagon, and it has a lot more kick.


----------



## suburbandoom (Feb 18, 2015)

The wife's 2014 Jetta 1.8TSI has done pretty well. At its 10k dealer service, the RMS was changed under warranty. Master Tech/friend said they were improperly installed from the factory. Around 30k a fuel injector failed and was replaced under warranty. I changed the trans filter and fluid at 50k. Did plugs and coils at 60k. Now at 66k and its been a dependable little car. No leaks, doesn't consume oil, and hasn't taken a **** on the side of the highway.


----------



## yzt2012 (May 18, 2015)

suburbandoom said:


> The wife's 2014 Jetta 1.8TSI has done pretty well. At its 10k dealer service, the RMS was changed under warranty. Master Tech/friend said they were improperly installed from the factory. Around 30k a fuel injector failed and was replaced under warranty. I changed the trans filter and fluid at 50k. Did plugs and coils at 60k. Now at 66k and its been a dependable little car. No leaks, doesn't consume oil, and hasn't taken a **** on the side of the highway.


Hi there! What fluid did you use? I have been searching for alternative fluids other than OEM because it cost too much. Thanks!


----------



## suburbandoom (Feb 18, 2015)

Ravenol. This kit is all you need for the 6sp slushbox. 


http://www.blauparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=F2A1019-B


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

suburbandoom said:


> The wife's 2014 Jetta 1.8TSI has done pretty well. At its 10k dealer service, the RMS was changed under warranty. Master Tech/friend said they were improperly installed from the factory. Around 30k a fuel injector failed and was replaced under warranty. I changed the trans filter and fluid at 50k. Did plugs and coils at 60k. Now at 66k and its been a dependable little car. No leaks, doesn't consume oil, and hasn't taken a **** on the side of the highway.


Sorry - _and I do mean no offense, cause I get exactly what you're saying_ - but only a true VW owner would say, "its been a dependable little car" after replacing the rear main seal, a bad injector, and all four coils in the first 60k. A Toyota owner would have already sued to have it bought back after the rear main started dripping.


----------



## yzt2012 (May 18, 2015)

suburbandoom said:


> Ravenol. This kit is all you need for the 6sp slushbox.
> 
> 
> http://www.blauparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=F2A1019-B


Thank you very much!


----------



## suburbandoom (Feb 18, 2015)

jcme0557 said:


> Sorry - _and I do mean no offense, cause I get exactly what you're saying_ - but only a true VW owner would say, "its been a dependable little car" after replacing the rear main seal, a bad injector, and all four coils in the first 60k. A Toyota owner would have already sued to have it bought back after the rear main started dripping.


None taken, my friend! My CC has been nothing short of a money bucket over 4.5yrs of ownership, so I've become acclimated to the highs and lows! Yes, the typical owner of a vehicle these days would be outraged over having to leave the car at the dealer for a few days to replace injectors and the RMS. These things were inconvenient, but no money was required of us. A courtesy Passat has handed over in each instance as well.


----------



## yzt2012 (May 18, 2015)

Close to 30k miles on my 2014 Passat, no issue so far and hope it stays that way.


----------



## _Riddle (Oct 16, 2015)

How often are you all doing oil changes? I do 5k miles which many people believe is excessive.


----------



## suburbandoom (Feb 18, 2015)

_Riddle said:


> How often are you all doing oil changes? I do 5k miles which many people believe is excessive.[/QUOTE
> 
> I typically do them in my 2.0TSI and the old lady's 1.8TSI around 8k. Haven't done a UOA on her car, but I wouldn't be afraid to go over 10k.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

_Riddle said:


> How often are you all doing oil changes? I do 5k miles which many people believe is excessive.


Every 10,000 miles, 5W40 Casrtol Edge; 92100 miles now...


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

I started getting a "Transmission Error" message and do not know the root cause yet. Anyone else who has seen this?


----------



## yzt2012 (May 18, 2015)

Pull the code first. Is it DSg or refular transmission? You need to get the error this doesnt say much.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

yzt2012 said:


> Pull the code first. Is it DSg or refular transmission? You need to get the error this doesnt say much.


It's the regular auto trans, non-DSG. What I read in other threads/forums is that it does not leave a trace once you turn off the engine or move the tranny into P. One suggestion is that when the error message appears to drive directly to the dealer, not stopping the engine or putting ito P, and let them diagnose it. Quite a hassle


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Got the error message again today but it was at 5pm. Waiting for it to happen in the morning so that I can drive straight to the dealer.


----------



## Oliseles (Jul 27, 2013)

*Shudders*

Brand new automatic 1.8 tsi here
I get a slight shudder when im at a stop and release the brake
Like if I have a manual and its about to stall
No shudders in sport mode
Also no shudders when AC is on
Weird


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

96621 miles, still all original except fluids.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Oliseles said:


> Brand new automatic 1.8 tsi here
> I get a slight shudder when im at a stop and release the brake
> Like if I have a manual and its about to stall
> No shudders in sport mode
> ...


I hate the transmission in D mode, that's why I am driving ALWAYS in S mode.


----------



## Daavi (Aug 9, 2017)

I just got a 2016 Passat Rline 1.8T and I'm confused about its fuel economy. Its rated as 25-38 MPG but I can swear the gauge is moving faster than it should. Also, when accelerating from a complete stop, the consumption is below 10 MPG at least until it slips into 3rd gear. Any ideas?


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Finally got around to taking my beetle back to the dealer to have them look at the rear main seal (3rd attempt after being denied a ride/loaner at the first dealer and dealing with an ignorant service writer at the second). Basically they said the rear main seal wasn't leaking, than after showing them pics i took of it when i had originally discovered the leak, they stated that a little seepage is normal on vw's and said it was probably caused by a clogged pcv valve which i could pay them to replace lol so they didnt resolve the issue. I called vw of a and talked to a customer service representative who basically told me they cant do anything because the dealer said it wasnt an issue. I can get a second opinion however at another dealer....sure....









Pics of the rear main seal:



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

I would send that right to VW. There should not be ANY seepage! Saying that is normal
is like saying we bleed for no reason, and that's just fine. I got 97000+ on my car as
of this morning, I got no leaks....

I can't believe they put in PRINT that, that is common with VW, and should be
expected. The hell it is, you send that right to VW...


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah i found it comical that they would even say that! Judging by this thread it is COMMON, but in no way normal. Ill have to send corporate an email since my phone call went nowhere. I'll keep this updated though. Besides the rms, no other issues to report yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

PowerslavePA said:


> I would send that right to VW. There should not be ANY seepage! Saying that is normal
> is like saying *we bleed for no reason*, and that's just fine. I got 97000+ on my car as
> of this morning, I got no leaks....
> 
> ...


Hello Adam, have you met Eve?

I'd be *adam*ant about this. Sounds like the tech needs a VW Engineer to some out and slap him silly.


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

That rear main seal looks like it would fall under the definition of "seep-age" according to the old Butler and Smith memorandum that sought to grade the severity of oil leaks on BMW motorcycles. IIRC, weep-age, seep-age, and leak-age, in order of severity. The key was how many drops of oil were deposited on your garage floor overnight.

No oil drops - it was weeping oil, 1-2 drops - seeping, and 3+ drops was a leak. Just another ingenious way that distributors tried to escape the obligations of their own warranties, back in the day.

Not to make light of the poster's situation however. This is unacceptable in a modern power plant with low miles and proper care. I'd be hopping mad, too.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Quick update about the transmission error message I reported earlier:

It turned out that my car's selector lever assembly had to be replaced. It was covered all under warranty. I'll keep monitoring this and keep my fingers crossed that the error message does not appear again.


----------



## Driximus (Jul 12, 2016)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Quick update about the transmission error message I reported earlier:
> 
> It turned out that my car's selector lever assembly had to be replaced. It was covered all under warranty. I'll keep monitoring this and keep my fingers crossed that the error message does not appear again.


Dealer replaced mine also under warranty, no issues with mine after they replaced it.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Auto transmission. Anyone else have really clunky downshifts while decelerating? Worse is sport mode. Not every single time but does happen often. 2015 Passat


----------



## _Riddle (Oct 16, 2015)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Auto transmission. Anyone else have really clunky downshifts while decelerating? Worse is sport mode. Not every single time but does happen often. 2015 Passat


What is your mileage? Have you had a fluid/filter service done yet?


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Auto transmission. Anyone else have really clunky downshifts while decelerating? Worse is sport mode. Not every single time but does happen often. 2015 Passat


09G, just a crappy transmission. I changed the fluid three times, didn't help...
Reset the adaptives, still no change. 

They get sloppy with mileage...

Will be almost to 104,000 miles by the end of my work shift today...

I am seriously looking into a DSG swap...


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

PowerslavePA said:


> ...
> Will be almost to 104,000 miles by the end of my work shift today...


That is one hell of a work shift!


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

_Riddle said:


> What is your mileage? Have you had a fluid/filter service done yet?


10,000 miles, it's my parents, they don't drive much.


----------



## saltyirishman (Sep 20, 2017)

Oliseles said:


> Brand new automatic 1.8 tsi here
> I get a slight shudder when im at a stop and release the brake
> Like if I have a manual and its about to stall
> No shudders in sport mode
> ...


Weird question but does your car have an auto stop/start function? Sounds like that to me--my wife's Mercedes has it and I HATE it


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

Modern auto transmission ecu's have "adaptive learning" capabilities, much like an engine's long-term fuel trim adaptation. It's not unheard of for a tranny to exhibit strange shifting if it is in a vehicle shared between two drivers with different driving styles...say, like a car used by both a young person and their grand parents.

You could also ask your question in the model specific forum or in a transmission tech forum, too.


----------



## yzt2012 (May 18, 2015)

Have your dealer update the TCM software. Mine got much better after the update.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

2017 Alltrack 4,500 miles. Leaking RMS









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Riddle (Oct 16, 2015)

alangjames said:


> 2017 Alltrack 4,500 miles. Leaking RMS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How was your oil level when you first got the car? My 2016 Passat with 13k miles was overfilled from the dealer by over a quart. I think this is somewhat common and the increase in crankcase pressure is a contributing factor to the failing RMS.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

_Riddle said:


> How was your oil level when you first got the car? My 2016 Passat with 13k miles was overfilled from the dealer by over a quart. I think this is somewhat common and the increase in crankcase pressure is a contributing factor to the failing RMS.


To be honest I never checked it. Didn't think I would need to on a brand new car. I seem to recall reading somewhere that the dipstick reading isn't accurate on these cars. When I filled mine I stopped when the reading was right in the middle of the "ok" zone to avoid over-filling. Took 5.75 qts. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Riddle (Oct 16, 2015)

alangjames said:


> To be honest I never checked it. Didn't think I would need to on a brand new car. I seem to recall reading somewhere that the dipstick reading isn't accurate on these cars. When I filled mine I stopped when the reading was right in the middle of the "ok" zone to avoid over-filling. Took 5.75 qts.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


That's about how much I put in. It's too bad this part shows an increasing trend in failure. At least its covered under warranty. If mine ever fails out of warranty I'm replacing it with the one from iabed engineering.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

alangjames said:


> To be honest I never checked it. Didn't think I would need to on a brand new car.* I seem to recall reading somewhere that the dipstick reading isn't accurate on these cars.* When I filled mine I stopped when the reading was right in the middle of the "ok" zone to avoid over-filling. Took 5.75 qts.


Fill is 5.5 LITERS, 5.7 Quarts. I put in SIX, a always.

The measure is accurate as long as you're LEVEL, both front to back, and side to side,
and the motor is NOT running, and has sat for 15 minutes for all the oil to drip back
to the pan.

However, it's a no brainer; I remove the oil, I put 6 quarts in, and I don't check the level.
Don't need to, and I am not down by more than a half quart by the next oil change.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Did my oil change about an hour ago, 108393 miles.

Took a about seven quarts out this time, as the car sat all night... When I heat it up
then change it (so it pumps out faster) I get less oil out... Thus put 6 in, and get
more out when it sat all night, the next time. 

SO, I Put six in + some Lucas Oil Stabilizer this time, after taking almost 7 out.
So, the next change will be about right after sitting...


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

I am over 111,000 miles now, but take a look at this!








2011 or 2012 Ford Fiesta.

Maintenance on it?
The man reports that the engine has never been cracked open, yet uses only about a quart of 
oil every 8000 miles. The dual-clutch automatic transmission (DCT) hasn’t been nearly as 
maintenance-free. Its clutch packs were replaced twice, at 347,000 and 545,000 miles.
(Actually, the second time, it proved much quicker and no more expensive to go ahead 
and replace the entire transmission with a nearly new, $600 unit.) Other repairs included
the main computer, fuel pump (it was making noises, and didn’t wait for it to fail), throttle-body 
motor, starter, alternator, coolant-recovery tank, radiator cooling fan, HVAC blower motor, 
body-control module, and the A/C compressor (it was getting a little noisy). The horn also 
was replaced, with a four-note unit from a 1971 Cadillac.

Per year:
• 6000 gallons of gasoline
• 26 oil changes and tire rotations
• 2 sets of tires
• 1 set of struts and shocks
• Timing belt and water pump (every 9 months, after the job went down to four hours a day)

He moved to a 2015 Subaru XV Crosstrek, which already was approaching the 70,000-mile mark
as of March 2016.

Doing the same thing I do, but longer days...

He ran into a snow tornado, pushed him off the road and the side windows
blew out and pieces embedding in the car and his face... He had to drive 55
miles to a hospital to have the pieces removed.


----------



## yzt2012 (May 18, 2015)

*RMS failed and teplaced under warranty*

My 2014 Passat has rms leak. Dealer changed rms to latest version (version G i think). No more leak now!


----------



## Peepsman (Nov 25, 2017)

My Beetle, 2017 bought July 2017, does the shudder thing also in D from a stop. Dealer re-coded it, but to no avail. Haven't noticed with the AC on as you mentioned, but will pay attention next time out. I guess it will end up being a quirk of the car, and will need to live with it. Have you had any further luck with getting it corrected?


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

Daavi said:


> I just got a 2016 Passat Rline 1.8T and I'm confused about its fuel economy. Its rated as 25-38 MPG but I can swear the gauge is moving faster than it should. Also, when accelerating from a complete stop, the consumption is below 10 MPG at least until it slips into 3rd gear. Any ideas?


That's because it's giving you an estimated MPG figure based on load, gear it's in, and mph. That's how it works. The rated mpg is for the full tanks use, which of course evens out to much higher then the sub 10 you see when accelerating. Notice how it goes over 100 or 200 when coasting. Same thing. Don't worry it's just math. The only number that matters is when you fill up and calculate your mpg. Which should really be done by hand.


----------



## -Sutekh (Feb 5, 2016)

Trying to find the GAWR (Gross Axle Weight Rating) of a 2015 Jetta Sport (1.8T automatic) or similar 1.8T Jetta.


Trying to calculate what PSI I should set for a set of oversized (extra wide) 245/40/R18s and not getting ANYWHERE! :banghead::banghead:


----------



## EBG 1.8T (Jul 1, 2001)

-Sutekh said:


> Trying to find the GAWR (Gross Axle Weight Rating) of a 2015 Jetta Sport (1.8T automatic) or similar 1.8T Jetta.
> 
> 
> Trying to calculate what PSI I should set for a set of oversized (extra wide) 245/40/R18s and not getting ANYWHERE! :banghead::banghead:


I am not sure of the weight. But you could set the pressure based on tire tread temp at 3 spots across the tread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SCBaldr (Mar 25, 2018)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Finally got around to taking my beetle back to the dealer to have them look at the rear main seal (3rd attempt after being denied a ride/loaner at the first dealer and dealing with an ignorant service writer at the second). Basically they said the rear main seal wasn't leaking, than after showing them pics i took of it when i had originally discovered the leak, they stated that a little seepage is normal on vw's and said it was probably caused by a clogged pcv valve which i could pay them to replace lol so they didnt resolve the issue. I called vw of a and talked to a customer service representative who basically told me they cant do anything because the dealer said it wasnt an issue. I can get a second opinion however at another dealer....sure....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did VW end up doing with this?


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

PowerslavePA said:


> Fill is 5.5 LITERS, 5.7 Quarts. I put in SIX, a always.
> 
> The measure is accurate as long as you're LEVEL, both front to back, and side to side,
> and the motor is NOT running, and has sat for 15 minutes for all the oil to drip back
> ...


Did oil capacities change for 2018 Golf? The brochure i was looking at said oil capacity was 6.97qts, was that a typo? Thats a lot more oil then my 2015 Golf takes. I usually put in about 5.5-5.6 qts, and so far my car has 72k and still no oil leaks. Oil doesn't burn a drop either, my tail pipe is clean with very little carbon residue and still runs happy as a clam. I do feel as though the dual mass flywheel is acting up, it feels like it has some slack before the car goes, it kind of shudders on hot days, then goes away. (mine is a manual)


----------



## vaca (Oct 18, 2016)

To keep this thread going:

My 2016 Passat 1.8T EA888 Gen 3 purchased new now has approx 24,000 miles and has be flawless. No trips to the dealer for anything. I have changed the oil and filter a couple of times now using Mobil 1 0W-40 FS oil and a Mann OEM filter. 

No leaks of any sort, runs perfectly and getting overall great fuel mileage, a little over 30 MPG in mixed driving.


----------



## someotherguyfromMaryland (Jun 30, 2016)

vaca said:


> To keep this thread going:
> 
> My 2016 Passat 1.8T EA888 Gen 3 purchased new now has approx 24,000 miles and has be flawless. No trips to the dealer for anything. I have changed the oil and filter a couple of times now using Mobil 1 0W-40 FS oil and a Mann OEM filter.
> 
> No leaks of any sort, runs perfectly and getting overall great fuel mileage, a little over 30 MPG in mixed driving.


I have to say I have similar experience, 40k + miles on a 2017 Passat SEL and nothing but routine maintenance. I change oil/filter at 10k miles and changed plugs and air filter at 40k miles, so I've had a chance to inspect the underside of the car at regular intervals. Since this type of input doesn't make it onto forums very regularly, I thought I'd chime in.


----------



## smdvwguy (Jun 19, 2018)

2015 Jetta Sport automatic - 80k miles - owned since new - added an APR intake at 10k - APR stage 1 93 oct tune since 50k - no issues with the engine or trans. 

I do oil changes every 5k miles and rotate the tires every 10k.
Replaced the spark plugs and trans fluid at 50k.
Topped off the coolant once 
Cleaned the air filter a couple times and replaced the cabin filter. 
Replaced tires at 70k 
Brakes still have plenty of life left, but I'll probably do those at 100k regardless.
Really the only issues that I've had with the car are that I had to replace a fog light and the horn stopped working around 60k.


----------



## Brian352 (Mar 11, 2017)

New to this thread, but figured I'd add to it...

2014 VW Jetta SE, 39K APR Stage 1.

Had no problems before this, car had been great. Anyhow last week was terrible. Rough idle, limp mode, re-occuring P0106 code.
Took it to the dealer yesterday, they replaced the PCV, seems to be much better now. I noticed my coolant and oil levels dropped significantly over the few days it was acting up. All seems well again. Funny thing was I didn't drive it for a few days due to the problem, and the day before I needed to take it in, I turned it off and on a few times and it cleared the CEL on it's own and I drove it around and it seemed fine again. Maybe the valve was stuck and freed itself after a few restarts? The car sat for a week while I was on vacation prior to all the problems and I ususally drive it everyday. It was covered under the CPO warranty so it was $50 out of pocket.


----------



## VWGolfer#1 (Feb 8, 2013)

About 8 months owning the car, no issues yet. I never had any issue with my previous VW, either, and I had it for 100,000 miles. A lot of prevention, yes, expensive prevention maintenance. If it wasn't because the car was totaled, not my fault, I would still have it.


----------

